# Fix or Not



## Philip Waugh

Bought 9-26 late last fall and everything seemed to work fine but should have known price was toooooo good.
Did check up and changed oil etc. but when I went to use it in snow it went about 10 feet and then funny noise and no snow out chute. Auger seemed to move-shear pins were good but with motor off I could turn shaft from motor to gear housing turned freely until7 turns then it jammed . Finally got housing torn apart and found that worm-gear on end of shaft was really chewed off and main gears teeth were flattened and curled over. Checked dealer I deal with and he couldn't find either part so he checked around and only found shaft at $300can. but gear was NOT available. I looked around and found one in Texas(I live in Ont. Canada)for $300USD. Checked again and found both parts for around$600Can. with free shipping. Wife dosen't think it is worth fixing and suggested buying new one. This one seems to be solid and build solid with no rust. I think according to ser# 091696 is it a 2009 or 96? Looks brand new otherwise.


----------



## db130

It's your money and I won't tell you how to spend it, but if it was me, I'd walk away. I'd maybe keep the engine for a future project, or sell the entire snowblower as-is for parts.


----------



## cranman

What make is it?


----------



## Jeepetti

I usually look at it like this - cost of parts versus the value of machine.


----------



## jsup

Make is someone else's problem. Run, don't walk away. Sell it for parts try to recoup your money. If it were mine, that's what I'd do.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

if the wife gave you the green light to get a new one I would be at a dealer looking at some nice new shiny snowblowers


----------



## RedOctobyr

I wouldn't want to put that kind of money into it. 

Now, if you found someone selling a machine for cheap with the same augers setup, but a blown engine, that might be a good approach. 

The transmission in my lawn tractor failed a few months ago. I figured out the cost to replace the obvious internal parts, some were used replacements from eBay, to keep cost down. Then I found someone near me selling used complete tractor transmissions on Craigslist. I got a whole different tranny for basically the price of the parts I'd identified in mine, and just swapped the whole thing. 

Individual parts can be expensive. Entire assemblies or machines can be cheaper. Admittedly, they can be tougher to find, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

RedOctobyr said:


> I wouldn't want to put that kind of money into it.
> 
> Now, if you found someone selling a machine for cheap with the same augers setup, but a blown engine, that might be a good approach.


That would be my thinking too. It could be a summer project when a parts machine would be cheap. Also check after it's snowed to see who's broken what :wink2: That way you'd get more of the money you've spent back.

With your wife saying go new, I'd go new.


----------



## orangputeh

I agree with other members that suggest you find a cheap donor machine during offseason or use this one for parts depending on rest of condition.

but **** YAH!!!!! if the wife told me i would be better off getting a new one, that would be a no-brainer.

When my wife tells me that i know then she will want something new for herself.........haha


----------



## Philip Waugh

It's a Husqvarna 9-26E. 
Like I said it is in great shape otherwise -no rust and heavier steel than the NEW Chinese ones.. I bought it mainly because it is a heavy machine(I have bad shoulders and it was hard using my old one -too light) so it would go down to pavement with-out much effort.
The new one she wants me to buy is a big box Chinese model which is the same as my old one.
Been looking for used one but this make doesn't go for used very often at all. Might go to show how well they are built I guess.


----------



## micah68kj

You say it's in good condition except for the two parts. I have always used two things in a situation such as this. Craigslist and *patience* are your two best friends.


----------



## RedOctobyr

You could contact JackMels here on the forum. He repairs a lot of machines, it's possible he might have one of those gearboxes available. 

Husqvarna used to by owned by Electrolux, I believe, and Husqvarna also makes Poulan. A similar Poulan machine might share the same gearbox? I wouldn't limit my searches to just other 9-26E's. For Ariens, for instance, I believe the same auger gearbox is used on a range of machines, different widths, etc. You could see what other models were made in that series, and look for used ones of those as well. If you post the part numbers that you're looking for, that might help people here know if they have something available, perhaps. 

I usually advocate considering other options. You've mentioned replacement parts for this one, or a new big-box store machine. But what about a used Toro, Ariens, maybe Yamaha, etc? For less than the price of a new machine, you might get something that's built better & heavier. 

Also, if you haven't already, check that the augers can actually rotate on their shaft, once you remove their shear pins. If they are rusted to the shaft, then the shear pins can't do their job, and this can blow the gearbox (instead of the shear pins) if you hit something solid. Remove one pin, hold the other auger still, and see if you can rotate the one with no pin. And vice versa. If they are rusted to the shaft, that would also need to be addressed, or you could destroy the gearbox again the next time the machine hits something solid.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

jsup said:


> Make is someone else's problem. Run, don't walk away. Sell it for parts try to recoup your money. If it were mine, that's what I'd do.


Normally I'd be in full agreement but as you say it's in good shape and a Husky in good shape is worth trying to save. It's just a matter of trying to do it economically. I guess you just need to decide if you want to take a big loss selling for parts or invest some more getting it fixed.

Is the "old one" in good enough condition to get you through this season ?? What kind of work might it need ??
If so it buys you time to do some shopping and maybe wait until closer to the end of the season and a better price with a little bargaining should you go with a new one.

If you get a chance can you go into your User CP and add a location. You might also want to use our classifieds for parts wanted and the same with Craigslist in your search for a Husky donor. :grin:


----------



## Philip Waugh

Augers are not seized-everything is free of rust etc.Shear pins are OK also. Dealer looked at parts when I took it all apart and took it too him to check it out and he said it looked like some one did maintenance and forgot to put in any grease in housing and just kept using it until failure. Housing had sealer between housing instead of gasket.


----------



## RedOctobyr

micah68kj said:


> You say it's in good condition except for the two parts. I have always used two things in a situation such as this. Craigslist and *patience* are your two best friends.


Good point. If it was an option, you could get something different now, and keep an eye out for parts for this machine. With an inexpensive parts source, you could get your 9-26E working again, then decide which to keep.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

This was posted by Sscotsman and the parts might also be found under these brands:

There are "rebadged huskys" out there..
In recent years, Husqvarna has made snowblowers under four (known) brand names:

Husqvarna
Poulan
McCulloch
Craftsman (In Canada)

And depending on the age of the Husqvarna snowblower in question, there could be other names..

Scot


----------



## Jackmels

I would not invest in this, if Parts are Going to be a Problem. Recoup what You Can, or Pull the Motor to use on another machine.


----------



## vinnycom

too much, i agree w/your wife.
try to find a similar machine w/the same gearbox for a parts machine or vice versa, might take awhile though w/out over spending. just try to match the gear box outer casing design as im sure its used in many other name brand sb


----------



## Philip Waugh

Thanks Kiss4aFrog for the information on other brands that might be close to mine. 
Tried e-bay but no luck-we have Kijjii here instead of Craigslist up here and no luck but if I look into the other brands I might have a better chance.


----------



## crazzywolfie

might be best to sell it. you can still get some pretty good money for the machine even as parts. a good running engine is usually worth about $100-$150 depending on whether it has electric start or not. should make a pretty good dent in the purchase of a new machine if you end up with $150 or something like that for the machine as it is. there is likely tons of parts for someone that might be able to use it.


----------



## aldfam4

RedOctobyr said:


> You could contact JackMels here on the forum. He repairs a lot of machines, it's possible he might have one of those gearboxes available.
> 
> Husqvarna used to by owned by Electrolux, I believe, and Husqvarna also makes Poulan. A similar Poulan machine might share the same gearbox? I wouldn't limit my searches to just other 9-26E's. For Ariens, for instance, I believe the same auger gearbox is used on a range of machines, different widths, etc. You could see what other models were made in that series, and look for used ones of those as well. If you post the part numbers that you're looking for, that might help people here know if they have something available, perhaps.
> 
> I usually advocate considering other options. You've mentioned replacement parts for this one, or a new big-box store machine. But what about a used Toro, Ariens, maybe Yamaha, etc? For less than the price of a new machine, you might get something that's built better & heavier.
> 
> Also, if you haven't already, check that the augers can actually rotate on their shaft, once you remove their shear pins. If they are rusted to the shaft, then the shear pins can't do their job, and this can blow the gearbox (instead of the shear pins) if you hit something solid. Remove one pin, hold the other auger still, and see if you can rotate the one with no pin. And vice versa. If they are rusted to the shaft, that would also need to be addressed, or you could destroy the gearbox again the next time the machine hits something solid.


Excellent point RedOctobyr


----------



## Shryp

You could also look for a machine with a hole in the engine. If someone forgot to put oil in the engine or did something else stupid you might be able to get a good frame for < $100 and then use your engine.


----------



## DriverRider

Philip Waugh said:


> Dealer looked at parts when I took it all apart and took it too him to check it out and he said it looked like some one did maintenance and forgot to put in any grease in housing and just kept using it until failure. Housing had sealer between housing instead of gasket.


When someone is too cheap to buy a gasket it is always a red flag for other problems.


----------



## RedOctobyr

Where was the missing gasket supposed to go? In looking at a parts diagram for what may be your machine, I don't see a big gasket listed, for between the halves of the auger gearbox: 
https://www.partstree.com/parts/hus...usqvarna-snow-thrower-1996-12/blade-assembly/

There are some o-rings shown. But if those are to seal around the shaft, then I'd be surprised if you could use a sealant to substitute for the o-ring, since it's sealing against a moving component. 

My MTD had sealant between the two gearbox halves, as I recall, with grease for lubrication. I guess I'm wondering if there really is a missing gasket, or if the factory uses sealant. Maybe the grease gradually leaked out, if it's somewhat thin/fluid? 

From your other thread, about looking for these parts ( http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...nted/133721-husky-husqvarna-parts-needed.html ), you listed needing: 



> 1--#506-69 95 01 Impeller shaft
> 2--#506-70 15 01 auger gear


Taking the spaces and dashes out gave results for the auger gear, at least. It's $150USD at partstree.com, and similar at ereplacementparts.com. At least better than $300. I didn't have any luck finding the impeller shaft, though, sorry. 

I did find a thread here from a few years ago which may be worth a look, about someone trying to replace that gear and shaft: 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/1729-1030-e.html

This is also worth a read. Apparently there was a retrofit done, under warranty, to make some changes, including installing a hardened impeller shaft: 
www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Husqvarna-Service-Bulletins/N9701013.pdf

Maybe there was a bad batch of impeller shafts from the factory? That doesn't guarantee that your specific machine was affected by the possible bad parts, and/or wasn't fixed, but it's worth reading. It describes making some physical modifications to the machine, like drilling a hole in a shaft. If yours does, or does not, have these changes, maybe it gives a hint as to whether you have the hardened shaft. 

It's a long shot, but if yours *wasn't* modified, you could get in touch with Husqarnva and see if they could help. Probably not, if those shafts aren't available, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## crazzywolfie

RedOctobyr said:


> Taking the spaces and dashes out gave results for the auger gear, at least.* It's $150USD at partstree.com*, and similar at ereplacementparts.com. At least better than $300. I didn't have any luck finding the impeller shaft, though, sorry.


by the time you include taxes, shipping and conversions it still ends up at about $300CAD which is a really big dent towards buying a new snowblower


----------



## jsup

Just FYI. When I purchased my machine, a Simplicity, one of the things that steered me away from Huskvarna was parts availability. Parts availability for Simplicty are pretty strong. I was told that Huskvarna just discontinue parts, for relatively new machines, and for lack of a $50 part, you can't get your machine running. In one case, it was a cable. 

Seems to me, based on this, that that information was pretty correct. I also understand there's a guy in Texas, don't have any other information, that buys out Husqvarna parts when they are discontinued, keeps them, and re-sells them at a premium. IF you want, I'll try to get more information on him. That $50 cable I refer to, costs $200 from this guy. BUT he has it.


----------



## Philip Waugh

Thanks for all the replies! I am still on the edge wether to but parts or get other blower. Might just wait till off season to see what is out there. Can still use old blower but as I said oldest son can use it I am stuck using lawn tractor as well.


----------



## Philip Waugh

Have to check my business cards out to remember a couple people I have met at a couple swap meets over the years that fix blowers on the side. Also there was a lawn mower etc. swap meet I missed last year and maybe on again this year.


----------



## crazzywolfie

could maybe modify what you got using another blower for parts. i got a complete bucket/auger assembly off a yardworks 31AE6MKh515 that i would let pretty cheap if you were interested. bucket is pretty rotted out but pretty sure the auger assembly should be good. not sure how far you are from orangeville ontario? i think i might also have an auger assmbly off an older snowflite snowblower but it has pretty huge axle shafts for the augers and the augers are pretty bent up


----------



## Philip Waugh

Thanks crazzywolfie for the offer but at around 2hrs one way and not knowing interchangeability of parts and what might be needed I would have to think about it for now!


----------



## crazzywolfie

no problem. i wasn't sure how far away you would be but i have seen a few members around here that were less than 30 minutes away so you never know


----------



## Philip Waugh

RedOctobyr-- the gasket for the auger gear box shows a cork/nitrle gasket on the fitch parts diagram on the web site for PartsBay.ca
Did find both parts a while ago but couldn't talk wife into it. NOW I can't find both unless I get one here in Ontario adn there is on in U.S. for $150us +shipping and conversion to Can. roughly $190


----------



## RedOctobyr

Well that's pretty outrageous. Can you use a tube of gasket-maker instead? Clean the surfaces, run a thin bead around them, then bolt it back together?

Edit- Never mind, I misunderstood your post. I thought you meant the gaskets were going to cost $190 CDN. I think you meant the replacement auger components.


----------



## HCBPH

Coming to this late, but I'm betting there's only a very few companies that actually make their own auger gear boxes and gears, I'm betting most buy them from a 3d party source. If there's a way to tell who actually cast it along with the gear and could track down other companies that used it, I'm betting there are a bunch out there on different brand parts machines. The car makers don't make all their own parts, in fact most companies don't.
In fact, if you could find a suitable dimension auger gear and worm gear (assuming the case is saveable) I wouldn't be surprised if you couldn't swap them out.
Other option would be take some physical measurements and see if one from some other brand would line up. Been there, done that, not with snow blowers but done that none the less. 
Give you an example - growing up Dad had an Allis Chalmers 200 tractor (big row crop tractor) and a Sears lawn tractor. Both had the exact same ignition switch in them. Same part, different sources.


Good luck.


----------



## SG_Jay

I would wait until the season is over and look for a parts machine to fix yours with. I would even consider making a different gearbox fit. At this point you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Philip Waugh

Sorry--that was about gear and not gasket. Gasket is around $7can. If I can get parts I will still fix it but if not I am still looking for parts machine for parts but with the ones I have seen they do not look close to shape of mine. Thanks for all the help!!!


----------

